# F*cking employees



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

Well the last two weeks have been tough employee wise. I have/had 2 full time guys. Had one guy(helper) start last tuesday. Came back wed and said he was sick and had to leave at 11 to go to the doctor. Came back thu morning to tell me he didn't think it would be so hot,and this isn't for him.
Ok friday morning. We're starting a 35 square 2 layer tear off re-roof. I call labor ready for more help. They send out a guy expierenced in roofing. He rolled in with two dollars to his name and ready to work. The guy works good,hard worker does things the way I want them done. At the end of the day I ask him if he'd like to come on full time. He looks up at the sky and says "thank you jesus"! Tuesday morning after the holiday the new guy is there by 6:45(we start at 7) and works just like he did the week before. Wensday morning he rolls in at 7:05 and apologizes apparently he over slept. As the day goes on he starts spending a lot of time telling stories about past jobs and general BSing. At one point I tell him less talk more work. He shuts up and works ok the rest of the day. The next morning he shows up about 8. He over slept, he's very sorry, it will never happen again. I explain to him that we start at 7,if he can't be here by 7 I can't use him. A thousand apologies, and he swears he'll be there at 7 in the morning. Ok, we start to work. as the day goes on he starts with little comments like, "boy you must be getting X dollars a square for this". I don't respond. Then its "be a nice feather in your cap tomorrow when we finish this". Now I'm getting annoyed. What the F is it to him what I'm getting paid? He agreed to his hourly rate, that plus the 5k ayear I have to pay for comp on his a$$ I expect him to shutup and work. After lunch he starts complaing about his heartburn,oh its killing him. Every 10 mins he's down at the water jug. I'm starting to think he ain't gonna make it.
Friday morning. A fairly easy day, finish up the roof before the T storms hit, and call it a week. 7 am-no new guy. 7:15-no new guy. 7:30 he pulls up. I go out to his van. He gets out,and can barley speak due to being on an all night binder!! He slurs "I-I can't work up on the roof today, My knee is killing me, I'll work on the ground" I say F you and your knee,what time is it? And do you see any roofing that has to be done on the ground? He knows-he knows he over slept again. I say plus, you're drunk(he wreaked of booze). He looks at me with a cocky grin and says "what you want me to leave?" I said get in you're f ing van and get out of here! He does, and me and my man finish up the roof, and get packed up and pulled out by 4.
But now I'm worried about the knee. He said nothing about his knee until yesterday morning. No mention of any injury. I hope he doesn't try to put in a comp claim on me, I pay high enough rates now. Sorry for the long rant, just needed to vent to some people whe could relate.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

who do you actually pay? him or labor ready?

i believe, you are paying labor ready, hence he is their employee and should be covered under their WC policy.

Did you call your insurance agent and add him?

And, now you know why he was working for labor ready...


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Man I am glad I work by myself.....I probably woulda hit the guy in the nuts to help him forget about his "knee problem" :laughing: 



$20.00 says hes going to file a workmans comp claim and milk it for all it's worth!!

any takers?











just kidding


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*When They Leave San Quentin*

Roofing is their 1st job ! What do You expect from labor ready !!

The good Men are working. Didn't it occur to You ,that there's a reason this guy has $2 in His pocket. 
I'm sorry to say this ,but this is why Mexicans are getting the jobs !

They don't have liberal momas kissing Their butts . Letting teenage boys getting up at the crack of NOON .
The truth is inflammatory , fire away :whistling


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Driftwood said:


> The truth is inflammatory , fire away :whistling


 I'm sorry to say this ,but this is why the ILLEGALS are getting the jobs !

More PC


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

mahlere said:


> who do you actually pay? him or labor ready?
> 
> i believe, you are paying labor ready, hence he is their employee and should be covered under their WC policy.
> 
> ...


 
I paid labor ready the first day,then put him on my payroll.
And I added him the first day he worked for me.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

mikec said:


> I paid labor ready the first day,then put him on my payroll.
> And I added him the first day he worked for me.


that was a mistake...I know...hindsight...20/20...

but labor ready would have held on to him for a while...kind of like a trial period...

next time


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

This was a mistake. This is my first year in business, and everyday is a learning expierience. 
It did occur to me that something had to be wrong given his skill and situation, but he told me he had recently been through a divorce. I figured he was down on his luck, and I needed the help so.... Believe me I won't be so quick to react in the future.
Maybe I should call him and make ammends, then invite him out on my boat for a "fishing trip"


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

where are you from? Jersey?


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Every several years or so, I forget that that's all I ever saw from employees.n Then I'll slip and hire somebody. Same story. Twice, over the years, I've met all the crews at the shop and handed everybody btheir last check. Most times, it's only 1 or 2, but I've been there.:furious:   :furious:


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Uhhhgh,

I used Labor Ready once. I got a mexican that had a broken hand, and a homeless / toothless (most of em) pair of guys.
They make min wage. I will say this, they worked almost hard. Put it this way, alot harder than I would work for 7 bucks an hour.

Hay, at least he didn't walk off with any of your tools. And You have your other employee to vouch that this guy's knee was fine. Probably got his ass beat the night before when drinking


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

mahlere said:


> where are you from? Jersey?


 

No Connecticut. Great fishing here:whistling


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Would this "fishing" include the use of concrete or chains at any point?


----------



## TridentOps (Feb 16, 2007)

*No, ignorance is...*



Driftwood said:


> Roofing is their 1st job ! What do You expect from labor ready !!
> 
> The good Men are working. Didn't it occur to You ,that there's a reason this guy has $2 in His pocket.
> I'm sorry to say this ,but this is why Mexicans are getting the jobs !
> ...


My parents are both 'liberal' and I didnt know wtf sleepin in was until i lived on my own. As for your comment about mexicans, guess it shows how truly dumb you are.

I had a legal latino worker flake on me last week. and dont get me started on all the illegals that I see flaking on other contractors. Silly man, are you even in the trades? They get hired because they will do it cheaper without all those pesky regulations, not because they are 'super hard workers'. Maybe in other markets its different, but in SoCal, thats what I see the most. And its funny when the HO is stuck because their illegal crew got better money elsewhere and abandons them. Ok, not that funny, but you see my point. 

To the GP, that sucks about the employee situation. It seems to me that everyone wants a free (or easy) ride now-a-days. Regaurdless of where they are from. Good luck in the future with finding dependable guys, its tough.

I would be interested in hearing how other guys here find and retain QUALITY employees.

I've used labor ready a few times w/ no problems. But then I wasnt looking for permanent employees. And not everyone who works @ labor ready is a con. Hell I worked there on weekends to bring in extra money when I was a squid up north in Washington. Maybe this impression is a geographical thing? Or did I just get lucky those times?


----------



## TridentOps (Feb 16, 2007)

*And cold as hell!*



mikec said:


> No Connecticut. Great fishing here:whistling


Ok maybe not the state, Just that damn hellhole of a SubBase @ Groton. Rude awakening for a Ca kid:blink:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I feel your pain mikec.


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

send_it_all said:


> Would this "fishing" include the use of concrete or chains at any point?


Isn't that what you everyone uses for tackle?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

> This is my first year in business, and everyday is a learning expierience.


25 years later, me still learning!

I like Labor Ready for the fact you can call them up and get junk work done by others. They pay all the overhead and no headaches. Give them an hour, if they work good, keep them there. If they aren't, send them home and call labor Ready and tell them to send out others.

Most times, the guys that come out, at least from here, are usually DWI guys or they got out of jail recently. There's usually one with a license (drivers that is) and the rest hitch a ride. Us ethem for digging ditches, shoveling snow on a moments notice. Never had use for the "carpenters" from there.

Too bad about that. I smell someone going to the workers comp claim, but I hope not for your sake. Fight it, it's your money. Your comp will go up, especially for roofing.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

> I had a legal latino worker flake on me last week. and dont get me started on all the illegals that I see flaking on other contractors


Ya know when I first started as a plumbing helper I was sent many times to go get a guy or 2 to help dig sewer lines...gas lines..ect..

Back then and it's my experience, they worked their asses off as did I.

I have no idea recently (past 5-8 years) about how they work, as I refust to hire any of them, I don't care how bad I need the help. 

....and to be totally honest here, I'm glad they are flaky. I hope they get more flaky. I REALLY HOPE that contractors will get hit with huge fines for using them, maybe even some jail time.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Driftwood said:


> I'm sorry to say this ,but this is why Mexicans are getting the jobs !



NO the reason the mexicans are getting jobs is that they will work 15 dollars under scale.

Subs have lo balled the market for so long that the bids really never change much for cost of living from ten years ago. When the Union halls are empty except for the lazy hall hands the residential employee market is even worse. Hell I think it is the worse I have ever seen it. That's a good thing. Because then commercial is booming residential is the last thing on a workers mind. 

You mean I can pay my mortgage and a new car and boat and still eat steak 7 day a week. :laughing:


----------



## joey71 (Feb 25, 2007)

My own opinionyou hire labor ready you get what you pay for--find someone decent and treat them right and pay them a good wage and maybe you dont have to worry about labor ready!! There isnt one damn mexican or illegal out there that could give a rats ass about you or your job-- the only person that cares about that is you!! Being a carpenter out there is tough enough to find work in these times--- I show up 10 min early every day, bust my ass and actually care about the contractor making a buck, use the knowledge that I have gained and ask questions to learn more, it is none of my business if you are making $30 or even $700 a sq. -- if they dont make money then neither do I!!! Pay guys a little better and you may get some better quality and less stress!! Pay me $7 and hr. I wont even look at your freaking roof-- what the heck did you expect?? Your lucky that he even did anything at all on that first day!! Head after the illegals and hopefully every contractor that uses them will get smacked with huge fines and no tools to work with because they were stolen!! Had to vent a little myself!! Thanks for reading


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

Joey71,
I didn't metion it, maybe I should have. When I hired him to work for me I paid him $17 an hour. I never broke his balls. But I like your attitude! When I was an employee I had a saying"If the company can't be successful, then Mike can't be successful"


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Driftwood said:


> Roofing is their 1st job ! What do You expect from labor ready !!
> 
> The good Men are working. Didn't it occur to You ,that there's a reason this guy has $2 in His pocket.
> I'm sorry to say this ,but this is why Mexicans are getting the jobs !
> ...



100% agree with you. These guys work very hard and willing to work. 

The only reason they come to this country is to work.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

:laughing: Thanks for that story, I feel bad for you, but it still brought a chuckle. Who hasn't been there before?

Oh well, I hope you learned the lesson - don't hire anybody off of any temp service no matter what. There's a reason those guys are doing day labor right? Keep repeating that no matter how good they might look. Keep repeating that mantra to yourself *"There is a reason they are doing day labor... there is a reason they are doing day labor..."*

Also remember one common trait of all con men - they have the ability to come across as the nicest, most likeable guys in the world.:no:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

your story is nothing surprising ...

nothing that hasn't happeend 1000000000 times


hope you don't get the claim ...


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> your story is nothing surprising ...
> 
> nothing that hasn't happeend _*1000000000 times*_
> 
> ...


1,000,000,000 times....a billion times? you got facts to back that up?:whistling


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your employee problems. In our market there are so many laid off tradesmen, finding a good guy is not an issue.

On the other hand, I would advise not doing this again:



> He looks at me with a cocky grin and says "what you want me to leave?" I said get in you're f ing van and get out of here!


When we go through our drug abuse programs (Comp. linked discounts), one of the first thing they tell supervisors is to never send home a drunk employee. You are always supposed to call a cab or have them sit on the curb until they wear off their buzz. They explain that if the employee gets into an accident and we knew they were drunk when they left the jobsite, it could be a company liability. Just FYI


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

slowsol said:


> When we go through our drug abuse programs (Comp. linked discounts), one of the first thing they tell supervisors is to never send home a drunk employee. You are always supposed to call a cab or have them sit on the curb until they wear off their buzz. They explain that if the employee gets into an accident and we knew they were drunk when they left the jobsite, it could be a company liability. Just FYI


that's good FYI slowsol

i understand the logic/reasoning behind that - but then I don't


for god sakes ... you give these idiots a paycheck so that they can make a living

devise all sorts of "systems" and methods to make it all so easy for them [to just come in and do their job]

AND pay for their insurance, pay taxes, etc.

essentially wipe their [email protected]@ the whole time they're with you





and then an idiot shows up drunk and you can be held accountable if you don't take TIME OUT OF YOUR DAY to help the sh*thead get home safely



i would call the cab - but not for the idiot's benefit --- more or less for the safety of the general public traveling on the roads he'll be on

but f**k that bs protocol


----------



## Geno (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm pretty reluctant to hire Labor Ready guys for just that reason- more than half of them are 'bottom-of-the-barrell' workers who couldn't keep a job because of their bad habits, and then go to Labor ready to keep themselves in beer and pot money one day at a time. Some of them may bust their ass on the first or second day, but hire them on F/T and their true nature comes out.

I got a phone number from any laborer from CLP that I met on a jobsite that worked hard, and when the time came I hired them. CLP not only prescreens their laborers, but also drug tests them- which would eliminate probably 80%-90% of the workers from Labor Ready. This alone would probably give you a better laborer. 

I also get better F/T employees through the guys I keep on- usually their friends looking for work. It's not a foolproof method, but I usually get a better group of workers than from Labor Ready. 

And as far as keeping my employees on time, get one of those key-clock in setups- your employees will show up on time if you dock them for lateness.

Geno


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

mikec said:


> No Connecticut. Great fishing here:whistling


where in ct? which labpr ready?


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*To sub boy*

To answer Your question about experience. This is My 45th year in the trades. When i started in the 60s $3.00 per hr. No plywood,3 boards on a joists . No nail guns. Balls to the wall framing,or You were fired on the spot. Istarted a roofing Buss. I was paying $7.15 a square for Bird 215 Lbs strip shingles $8.20 for windseals. I was building nice Homes as a cont. in Mass. for $30,000 in 1974. Oh and proud to say I'm a former Sgt. 
U.S.M.C. Lets hear about life experiences so far. :whistling


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> :laughing: Thanks for that story, I feel bad for you, but it still brought a chuckle. Who hasn't been there before?
> 
> Oh well, I hope you learned the lesson - don't hire anybody off of any temp service no matter what. There's a reason those guys are doing day labor right? Keep repeating that no matter how good they might look. Keep repeating that mantra to yourself *"There is a reason they are doing day labor... there is a reason they are doing day labor..."*
> 
> Also remember one common trait of all con men - they have the ability to come across as the nicest, most likeable guys in the world.:no:


that sums it all up. I've used that service for "hands & feet."
every now and then you think you found the one in a million,
then finly's mantra starts playing in the "background" my truck was broken into, dr appointments, court, dmv problems, bad attitudes, booze, dope, violence.... if a guy is working out ok through temp service, just request that individual..... don't adopt his problems...


----------



## TridentOps (Feb 16, 2007)

*Huh?*



Driftwood said:


> To answer Your question about experience. This is My 45th year in the trades. When i started in the 60s $3.00 per hr. No plywood,3 boards on a joists . No nail guns. Balls to the wall framing,or You were fired on the spot. Istarted a roofing Buss. I was paying $7.15 a square for Bird 215 Lbs strip shingles $8.20 for windseals. I was building nice Homes as a cont. in Mass. for $30,000 in 1974. Oh and proud to say I'm a former Sgt.
> U.S.M.C. Lets hear about life experiences so far. :whistling


So, what are you asking exactly? What the L.A. construction market looks like in 2007? Im sure you are a great tradesman cause i've never knew a marine that wasnt good @ what he did, but considering you started doing this 20 years before I was born, what experience is there to share? You have been doing it longer, but my obervations are no less relevant. And please, 'liberal' is the most incorrectly used word these days. Most people dont even know what it means it seems like. I will stand by my thinking that the illegals part was just dead wrong. But like I also said, geography seems to make a big difference in these discussions and peoples perception. But I will share that working on 'Busty Cops' was a great life experience.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

plazaman said:


> 100% agree with you. These guys work very hard and willing to work.
> 
> The only reason they come to this country is to work.


Nothing wrong with hiring one, help him get a green card and become legal. I have had some very dedicated hispanic employees in the past.


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

Poolman---Middletown


----------



## bryan67 (May 26, 2007)

*Labor Systems*

We've used Labor ready a few times and they have worked out fine for humpin wood and help standin walls. 

Anyone have any experience using Labor Systems?


----------



## stimpysuzie (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok I am from Ireland and am currently in the first stages of our painting business here in Canada.
Before I left to come over here the amount of immigrants landing on our shores was phenomonal.
I can only attest to the fact that the majority of immigrants (legal or otherwise) I worked, lived and socialised with in Ireland were damn hard workers that came from Eastern Europe and worked for less than minimum wage, constantly getting **** on from employers with hours and such.
I am only speaking on personal experience here so don't jump me for saying this.

I don't know what the situation is in North America but what I do know is that you can claim refugee status in Canada lickity split if you are from a country that you face 'persecution' if you go back.
So Jamaica is war torn yeah?!
Thats my two cents for today and join us again tommorrow for more from Dr Stimpy.............!!


----------



## BT006 (Jun 22, 2007)

I have run into many similar situations over the years and I can empathize. However, I will say that if you consistently run into these kinds of problems then the real problem is that you can't manage people properly. Period. And if you can't manage people then you own a job and not a business.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

You know I read and hear all the time about this doo-doo.
I won't work for a company especially for pennies.I am a sub, have been for quite a few years.Slowly getting into contracting my own.
I always stop at every job site I see going on and drop a card.They almost faint when I tell them my price per sq."tear off and put on?",Then I laugh.yeah right.Then I usually get told how they can hire 10 labor ready guys for that much.....that's what you get.
why would you hire a roofer from labor ready?Any roofer worth having you probably wouldn't want to pay him.
I see it alot with all these GC's that have seen too many tv shows,they figure cheap ass prices,it's just a roof.Then hire a hack crew,never gets done then they whine about my price or any other reputable roofer.
my favorite response is"they did it for.. a square"I say then why am I here?

I'm not speaking bad of all GC's I do work for some really great folks who have no problem paying the price.job gets done,and no problems,move to the next.


----------



## moviml8 (May 12, 2007)

*Protect your business Protect your People*

Here in Florida we use a PEO.

They protect us frol liabilty and keep us in compliance with all the govt regs and OSHA stuff.

When I have a guy get injured we fill out a report of injury form on the Internet and the PEO takes it over.

We were helped by First Place Employer Services in Florida


What is a PEO?

Professional employer organizations (PEOs) enable clients to cost-effectively outsource the management of human resources, employee benefits, payroll and workers' compensation. PEO clients focus on their core competencies to maintain and grow their bottom line. 

Businesses today need help managing increasingly complex employee related matters such as health benefits, workers' compensation claims, payroll, payroll tax compliance, and unemployment insurance claims. They contract with a PEO to assume these responsibilities and provide expertise in human resources management. This allows the PEO client to concentrate on the operational and revenue-producing side of its operations. 
A PEO provides integrated services to effectively manage critical human resource responsibilities and employer risks for clients. A PEO delivers these services by establishing and maintaining an employer relationship with the employees at the client's worksite and by contractually assuming certain employer rights, responsibilities, and risk. 
Businesses across America have discovered the incredible value of PEOs because they provide: 
Relief from the burden of employment administration.
A wide range of personnel management solutions through a team of professionals.
Improved employment practices, compliance and risk management to reduce liabilities.
Access to a comprehensive employee benefits package, allowing clients to be competitive in the labor market.
Assistance to improve productivity and profitability.


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

moviml8 said:


> Here in Florida we use a PEO.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> We use a leasing company, I don't know if it's exactly the same as a PEO, but it sounds like it. From payroll to worker's comp, it's covered. We had an employee roll an ATV a week ago, with him and another employee in it (we are fencing a huge tract of land, we use ATV's). My husband took them to the hospital with the appropriate paperwork, called the PEO, and they took over from there. He calls hours in for payroll once a week. Checks show up on time, with all taxes paid. Health insurance, 401K's, it's all there. The only substantial paperwork we ever do is the original leasing form prior to starting work. Their fee is nominal and worth it.


----------



## Flacan (Aug 28, 2007)

Mike, let us know if you hear from him again.

We had one temp guy turn on us, because I told him I'd drop off his tools at the hotel he was staying at (he left middle of the day and forgot his tools at the job site). 
I got tied up, and then forgot to drop off his tools. So, he claims that we stole them, and will report the GC (we were a sub) for not carrying worker's comp on all the workers. 

In the end, the GC paid him an extra $200 to shut up, and told me he'd never hire us again. He never did. 

I later saw the guy working at a tile supply house. I immediately told the owner that the guy's bad news. Never saw him after that.


----------



## AlohaCustom (Oct 13, 2005)

I would never hire a temp drunk, and there's loads here in FL, I got guys that I surf with that will go all day for $100.00 and I buy the beer, after we leave the job.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Yep, had my share of guys that seemed great but ended up having too many problems. No license to drive, can't get there on time, etc...

I hired a guy and his son who just moved here from West New York state and they're great. The guy was a GC for 30 years and knows his $hit, more than I know even. He's really helping out, allowing me to expand and just get more work.

So don't give up, there's good ones out there who do care.

I will say this, while I don't want temp guys working for me and I know that they likely are $hit employees, I respect a man who is working. He could be standing on a corner begging for change.

Wack


----------



## nitrox2595 (Dec 23, 2006)

Hows this one? I have a very loud cummins diesel, pulled up to a job today in my wifes quiet car to catch my main guy running behind a house and smoking pot! told him he was fired and he came to my house after hours apologizing, I docked him a days pay and told him if anything happens again, he's done


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

nitrox2595 said:


> Hows this one? I have a very loud cummins diesel, pulled up to a job today in my wifes quiet car to catch my main guy running behind a house and smoking pot! told him he was fired and he came to my house after hours apologizing, I docked him a days pay and told him if anything happens again, he's done


There is no way I would have taken that guy back. Luckily for me our union does random drug testing, you fail and you can't work till you can prove you have done rehab and pass a test, they test them again after a month, and monthly after that for three years.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nitrox2595 said:


> Hows this one? I have a very loud cummins diesel, pulled up to a job today in my wifes quiet car to catch my main guy running behind a house and smoking pot! told him he was fired and he came to my house after hours apologizing, I docked him a days pay and told him if anything happens again, he's done


Yeh, I hate it when they try to keep all the good pot to themselves!
I wouldn't take him back either
One more reason why I won't ever go union......Random drug testing:no:

Surely I jest?


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

No one bails the boat like the captain. I am fed up with employees. I remember working for the "Man" when I was 19 and busting a**. The others told me to quit "Brown Nosing". I told them look, if I dont bust my tail the man cant bill the customer, if he cant bill the customer he has no money, he has no money I can not get paid, so shut up and work. i did not have any friends at work for this , but that was ok because the boss knew who worked and made his money. this is why I am contacting a GC that I work for and seeing if he will hire me by the hour. Im fed up with the bull from all of them. They just do the stupidest things, makes me sick. I once had a Hardee restaurant to frame, so I placed an ad with the VA Unemployment office, had a man call and I talked to him a bit. He said he wanted 15.00 an hour, I said fine if you can do the work I have no problems with that. We got to the job, he pulls up and gets out with a brand new tool bag, new hammer, new combo square, and tape line. It looked like he spent all night polishing these things. well come to find out he could not even lay off the plates for the anchor bolts. Then I asked him to hand drive 8's into some straping that goes over all headers to the jacks, took him 1 hour to do 1 door!! I sent him home, my wife called and I told her to pay him 9.00 per hour. Man he was hot, threatened to call the labor board, I calmly asked if he needed the number, he hung the phone up and I never heard from him again. I tell you its pathetic, sometimes I think I should leave my pistol at home before I go off. (I'd never go that far, but sometimes they can drive you to it) Maybe all us should get together and do the work as one, call it United Construction Company. hell maybe we could get some work done then


----------



## blackdoggie (Sep 6, 2007)

Drug tests ARE NOT PERFECT the hard stuff usually stays in the human body for 24HRS. I usually will work for labor ready if I need some extra cash and I can tell you now days it is tough for allot of people to get a job with them because of a "test" which is really nothing more than an attempt to trick you into admitting your a drug user or a fighter. I personally at this point and homeless but I am living with my family and if given the opportunity I will work for any one if I can get a place that is warm at night to sleep just so I can work... I am getting too fat sitting on my ass with out a job. I can attest that 80-90% of the people working at labor ready are either drunks or drug addicts that just need some quick cash but there are a few that are truly down on there luck and need some help getting back up. It is amazing to see how many people are in homeless shelters that are holding a full time job but they just cant seem to make enough to pay for rent they are classified as "Working Poor" most of them were evicted from there homes due to a medical illness or injury or some other tragic event. Several of them have a husband or wife and or kids and they just cant seem to pull themselves out of there hole. I know that several people here that are homeless but living with friends or family and aren't counted as homeless for that reason.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

blackdoggie said:


> Drug tests ARE NOT PERFECT the hard stuff usually stays in the human body for 24HRS. I usually will work for labor ready if I need some extra cash and I can tell you now days it is tough for allot of people to get a job with them because of a "test" which is really nothing more than an attempt to trick you into admitting your a drug user or a fighter. I personally at this point and homeless but I am living with my family and if given the opportunity I will work for any one if I can get a place that is warm at night to sleep just so I can work... I am getting too fat sitting on my ass with out a job. I can attest that 80-90% of the people working at labor ready are either drunks or drug addicts that just need some quick cash but there are a few that are truly down on there luck and need some help getting back up. It is amazing to see how many people are in homeless shelters that are holding a full time job but they just cant seem to make enough to pay for rent they are classified as "Working Poor" most of them were evicted from there homes due to a medical illness or injury or some other tragic event. Several of them have a husband or wife and or kids and they just cant seem to pull themselves out of there hole. I know that several people here that are homeless but living with friends or family and aren't counted as homeless for that reason.


Your post brought tears to my eyes (I have a big heart at times).


Then I looked at your past post and found you comment about blaming the President...........my tears went away.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

There are too many ways for people to beat the drug tests just by buying some stuff from the vitamin store.

I don't know what they are, but I do know a friends son who passed all of his tests when of probation and it astounded me.

What really got to me, was that the parents not only knew about it, but they were the fools who went out and bought it for him. 

Duh.....Why are both of their sons high school drop outs and can't hold down a job.

Friends, yes....But respect their decisions, no way big time.

Ed


----------



## blackdoggie (Sep 6, 2007)

There are thousands of products on the market... just google pass a drug test and see what it pulls up. Doug you cant be that blind to be still believing that the president is the best thing in the world can you? I mean look at the free trade agreement between Mexico and America that allows Mexican truck drivers on American roads which is a blatant attack on the middle class Americans not to mention the hazards associated with the lack of inspection of trucks.


----------



## evansbrothers (Mar 3, 2007)

*homeless contractors*

"I know that several people here that are homeless but living with friends or family and aren't counted as homeless for that reason."
Speaking of which, a property management co I do kitchen & bath rehabs for asked me to bid a condo kitchen project a few months back. My estimate was "way higher" than another guy so I said "If he can really do it at that price, hire him." which they did. 
I was at the office picking up a check yesterday and the management agent for the condo job was there. He told me they had to have the cops come and remove the guy that outbid me from the unit. He'd gone by to see how things were progressing after being told over and over "we're moving right along" by the contractor for the last month. He found the master bathroom gutted (not in the contract) and all the debris piled on the bedroom floor. There was a mattress and tv set in the living room and the kitchen was untouched. The fridge was stocked with beer and there were piles of moldy pizza boxes and empty beer cans all over the place. The guy had also been collecting weekly payments on "materials & work completed" to boot. 
I said "Ah, so THAT'S the secret of how he can bid so low. No overhead, material or labor costs."


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

"I know that several people here that are homeless but living with friends or family and aren't counted as homeless for that reason."
Speaking of which, a property management co I do kitchen & bath rehabs for asked me to bid a condo kitchen project a few months back. My estimate was "way higher" than another guy so I said "If he can really do it at that price, hire him." which they did. 
I was at the office picking up a check yesterday and the management agent for the condo job was there. He told me they had to have the cops come and remove the guy that outbid me from the unit. He'd gone by to see how things were progressing after being told over and over "we're moving right along" by the contractor for the last month. He found the master bathroom gutted (not in the contract) and all the debris piled on the bedroom floor. There was a mattress and tv set in the living room and the kitchen was untouched. The fridge was stocked with beer and there were piles of moldy pizza boxes and empty beer cans all over the place. The guy had also been collecting weekly payments on "materials & work completed" to boot. 
I said "Ah, so THAT'S the secret of how he can bid so low. No overhead, material or labor costs.":laughing::laughing:



Blachdoggie, your profile doesn't tell us much about you, not even where you are.:whistling


----------



## blackdoggie (Sep 6, 2007)

I am here in south side Va just north of the once historic town of Danville there really isn't much to know just ask and I will tell you what you want to know. I was working for a friend with a very simaller situation in C.T. tho he was living in the basement and I was working every day to get the place ready for my other friend to move into with his pregnant wife. I was constantly asking him if it looked good and had him inspect the work every day and all I got paid was dinner and a bus ticket home and a thank you from every one. I cant believe he got away with that... that is the worst thing I have ever heard of I mean how the hell could that man have been able to live there and get paid with out getting found?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

blackdoggie said:


> . Doug you cant be that blind to be still believing that ......


I walk around life with blinders on most of the time, until a month ago I did not know that we had a problem with illegals in MA & RI. However, I would never point the finger at any one person in the oval office for my own problems. I truly believe that a man determines his own level of success and no single outside source can change that.


----------



## Amber (Aug 20, 2006)

It does not matter if they are temp. employees or regular employees they can become a problem no matter what. Never let your guard down. We had a guy that had worked for the company a few years and his mom had been there about 15years drive off in the company truck to install a job. He never made it to the job because he stopped off in Oakland, Ca. and sold the truck for drugs. Sticky situation getting the truck back, but lesson learned. His mom quit over it because her son was arrested, but hey, where do you drawn the line?


----------



## logzrul (Sep 25, 2007)

*f*cking employees indeed*

been through that and then some . wait til they start costing you business.!?! can't wait til they invent a mobile nail that is voice activated.
joe :thumbup:
keep ur head up


----------

